# do you speak spanish?



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

anyone out there speak spanish?::alien::


----------



## senne (May 8, 2003)

no mon amigo.


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2003)

Uh, sí, un poco. Qué?


----------



## boneske (May 8, 2003)

Does being able to say Taco or drive an El Camino count?


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

Sì claro que hay de los macosx'os que hablan español, no solo vos scott.. Creo que voy a ver "todo sobre mi madre" hoy (un film de almodovar), y ciertamente en original ..


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

Que suerte!!!! porque soy malísimo escribiendo en ingles, y por lo general se me malinterpreta todo lo que digo 
Saludos a todos

Giaguara: ¿te gusta almodovar? ¿de donde sos?


----------



## BoneFill (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott_Bernard _
> *Que suerte!!!! porque soy malísimo escribiendo en ingles, y por lo general se me malinterpreta todo lo que digo
> Saludos a todos
> *



Sé de lo que hablas, me pasa lo mismo aunque la mayor parte del tiempo me doy a entender bastante bien...  afortunadamente no soy de los que hablan mucho


----------



## Androo (May 8, 2003)

Salut! Je mapelle Androo! o wait.... spanish... damnit!


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2003)

¡Claro qué sí!  Hablo español...  Tomo una clase de español en la mañana.  Mi maestra está muy interesante y divertida.


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

siii que me gusta almodovar! pocos saben de donde soy .. es que no tengo ningun lugar .. o soy de todos los lugares del mundo, mi casa es(ta') donde esta' mi mac ... 

me recuerdo un forum de macs en español .. donde hay de los filtros estraños, pues no se puede hablar de las com****doras  .. jeje.. pues las macs non son putas...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *¡Claro qué sí!  Hablo español...  Tomo una clase de español en la mañana.  Mi maestra está muy interesante y divertida.   *



entonces tomale un foto y ponela en el foro


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoneFill _
> *Sé de lo que hablas, me pasa lo mismo aunque la mayor parte del tiempo me doy a entender bastante bien...  afortunadamente no soy de los que hablan mucho  *



Gracias por entenderme!!! es un problema, pero las Mac's son un lenguage universal 

de donde sos?


----------



## BoneFill (May 8, 2003)

Soy de Mexico y aunque mencantaria que lo que dices sobre el "lenguage universal" fuera cierto, la verdad es que los usuarios de Macs somos los incomprendidos del mundo...  

Me da gusto conocerte y no te preocupes tanto con lo del idioma, he notado que en muchos lugares no se preocupan mucho en entender hables el idioma que hables...

Giaguara: Esa fue una plabra ruda...  

Ricky: Yo tambien quiero ver una foto de tu maestra...


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

Pues podemos hacer esto thread un poquito como Herve's Bar & Grill thread en español?


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

Jeje. Estory mirando el Mexico - USA soccer game en TV .. en mundo-algo.. hay 3 canales en español aqui, y se puede mirar el match solamente en español .. piensaba de ir en un bar para mirarlo ..


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

BoneFill: Che, no es para tanto, los maqueros no somo incomprendidos... yo me siento feliz de pertenecer a una minoría que "piensa diferente" 
A mi tambien me da gusto conocerte a vos y a los demás que se sumaron a este thread!!!

Giaguara: como es eso de Herve's Bar & Grill...
explicanos, seguro está bueno...


----------



## BoneFill (May 8, 2003)

En realidad no me molesta ser incomprendido, de hecho me da gusto no tener que lidiar con "Error en el modulo Kernel *386.DLL"  y la verdad es que disfruto mucho discutiendo sobre las maravillas de las Macs y las desventajas de Windblows sobre todo, ya que no me puedo quejar del funcionamiento de Linux/*nix aunque si es un tanto complicado acostumbrarse al uso... 

El Herve's Bar & Grill es como un lugar para desahogarse de cosas platicando mas que nada trivialidades y aunque creo que nunca he participado en el, si he pasado buenos ratos leyendo lo que ahi se dice... en efecto _está bueno_  y seria ineresante ver este thread convertido en algo parecido... ahora que recuerdo, creo que en algun lugar de este foro, debe haber un tema para hablar en español aunque tambien creo que se convirtio en una platica a cerca de los traductores y despues se convirtio en una conversacion bastante graciosa de como hacer un mal uso de los mismos... 

Ah, y disculpen mi mala ortografia, creo que escribo peor en español que en ingles... ::ha:: 

WOW!!!  llevo 3 posts en el mismo thread  ... debe ser un record...


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

Herve's bar y grill es un thread como un bar. entonces es para beber una cerveza virtual o chatear con los otros maqueros ... el thread esta' aqui. (pues mira la ultima pagina!!! tiene ya mas de 5000 respuestas). no es necesario leer todos los mensajes en el thread. se queres chatear pasa en (aqu)el bar cuando queres! (Por una semana hablaba con un chico en Herve's bar thread en portuñol, y a los otros no les gustaba.. ) 

p.s. el thread del panther "mockup" - son solamente imagenes photoshopadas, no es algo realmente de cupertino. creo vamos a ver de las imagenes mejores en junio, no antes del WWDC.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 8, 2003)

entonces nos vemos en el bar


----------



## Randman (May 9, 2003)

Que lastima! Mi espanol es muy mohoso y probre estas dias porque no hay mucho gente aqui que entiende la idioma. Pero mi chino esta bien.


----------



## Ricky (May 9, 2003)

No tengo un foto de mi maestra de español...    No sé por qué quieren verla.    Tiene 55 años.


----------



## agusgriego (May 9, 2003)

Nadie reside en el cono sur?

Saludos


----------



## Giaguara (May 9, 2003)

Hay de los argentinos.. y no solo vos


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 9, 2003)

agusgriego: Yo soy de Argentina, mas presisamente de Vicente Lopez...
Aguante los maqueros criollos


----------



## Scott_Bernard (May 13, 2003)

¿Por que Apple hace un sistema operativo tan lindo y solido, pero tan lento???
vi en el foro que un chico que compró un PowerBook de 17" (que solamente bootea con X) le resulta lento!!!
¿que piensan???
¿que Macs tienen ustedes y como sienten la performance del OS X?


----------



## Giaguara (May 13, 2003)

Es por la RAM ... se el 17" tiene solamente 256 MB de RAM, claro que resulta lento... yo tengo un ibook 700 que antes .. bien, no era posible usar màs de 1 programa que usa mucho ram - por ejemplo se usaba photoshop, ichat o fire eran pues demasiadissimo lentos.. ahora tengo 640 MB (=max.) y siii ora que lindo ... 256 MB tendria que ser el minimo ... màs RAM hay màs rapido corre el jaguaro!


----------



## Randman (May 13, 2003)

> màs RAM hay màs rapido corre el jaguaro


 Si, es* la verdad. 

--[_*es, no esta'. esta' cuando algo cambia .. 'estoy enamorado', etc. verdad no tendria que cambiar entonces me suonaba mejor 'es' .. - g. _]


----------



## pds (May 13, 2003)

hola flaco,

claro que aquí hay gente buena quienes disfrutan de malfalda y de guile! Hace tiempo no los veo, pero pienso en ella cada vez que voy a la playa---- sopa de mariscos!!


----------



## BoneFill (May 13, 2003)

SOPA!?!?!?! iaaaaaaaaaaaaaahg!!!!  

En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en:  Quino Rules!!!!


----------



## pds (May 13, 2003)

BoneFill

eres mexicano - verdad? yo aprendi mi español en el valle de tejas - norteño hasta las cachas... 

aayy Mexico lindo y querido me muero lejos de tí.


----------



## BoneFill (May 13, 2003)

Sip, soy de la capital y tengo que reconocer que no conozco muchos lugares del norte de mi país aunque conozco practicamente toda la zona sur, que no es por presumir no creo que existan en el mudo lugares tan hermosos como los que se pueden encontrar en la sona centro y sur del continente americano...


----------



## pds (May 14, 2003)

si, pase ratos agradables en cuernavaca y en taxco. estaba allí comprando joyeria una vez y jugé el partido de golf mas divertido de mi vida. No es que soy golfero, pero el curso estaba encima de las rocas de taxco, como una fantasia. El tee estaba por una montaña y el green se situaba en otra. Sin decir fue un par 3.

pero el df es fatal! no aguanto mas que 15 minutos y la garganta me duele, los ojos se enrojen. No se como uno puede vivir en el df.

Vivimos seis años en Costa Rica y varias veces pasemos por Mexico en carro. La ultima vez fue la ultima vez asi que insistieron que fuimos en caravana. Que horror!


----------

